# conexion gps por usb



## borja1234567 (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola tengo un Garmin eTrex h y quiero conectarlo al ordenador por USB pero no tengo cable original. aquí se ven las conexiones de el gps:
http://www.jens-seiler.de/etrex/datacable.html
Me valdría un cable USB en ved de uno de los que aparecen en el enlace?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

No nada que ver, lo que se ve es RS232 y en la pc deberias conectarlo al puerto serial COMx que puede ser DB9 o DB25 depende.. sino.. entonces necesitas un conversor de rs232 a USB. Algunos dispositivos funcionan otros no..


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 26, 2010)

pero el cable original de el gps va por usb


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

Sera otro modelo del que posteaste como imagen. Aca esta clarito: On that picture you can see how simple the data cable is build. Only 3 connections of the *serial cable* are to be connected directly to the eTrex.

No dice USB


----------



## LadyM (Ene 27, 2010)

Hay cables adaptadores de RS232 a USB... Yo los he usado... Eso si deberías primero informarte si es que tu dispositivo puede funcionar con este adaptador y también que tu PC pueda reconocerlo... si solamente es que tu PC no lo reconoce se pueden bajar "drivers" para que lo reconozca... 

Si esta mal por favor me corrijen... 

Saludos! *


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 27, 2010)

se supone que las conexiones del gps son gnd, data in,data out.  los cables usb no tiene eso? 






lo digo para aorrarme el cable conversor de RS232-USB


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

Son dos tecnologias distinas, es imposible que con un solo cable puedas interconecarlas.. en el conector habra un microprocesador en todo caso..


----------



## LadyM (Ene 27, 2010)

En eso tienes razón... Es mas tenia un max232 y un micro... puede ser así entonces?


----------

